# iTunes mini player + album art?



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Now that album art has become such a big part of iTunes, it would be nice if the mini player had a "show album art" feature. As far as I can tell, it doesn't. 

Does anyone know of a third-party app or plug-in that will do this? I was looking at Clutter, but doesn't look like it's been developed since early 2005 (I'm just assuming it won't work w/ iTunes 7). 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Im not sure i know what you mean by show album art, care to describe it for me?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Right now, in the main iTunes window, you can opt to have album art or "Artwork" shown in a window below the library list. You can do this from the View menu or using the buttons at the bottom of the Library list. 

What I would like is a mini player (i.e., when you minimize iTunes to the minimum controls and track info) that also shows the album art. It would have to be a bit bigger than the current mini player, but it would be nice to have the option, using say a little drop down window. 

Clearer?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Clearer but why? The whole point of the mini playe is to takeup less space... 
Sing that iTune shows a small icon of your artwork, but then again it's a widget...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Why not? My point is that in the new version of iTunes, Apple has put a great deal of emphasis on album art. It would be nice to be able to take advantage of all those new files taking up room on my HD. If the mini player were slightly redesigned, it wouldn't take up THAT much more space. 

It's not a huge deal, I admit, but I thought it might be a nice feature, especially on my 20" monitor.

I'll check out the widget though. I activated the developer version of Dashboard, so keeping a widget on the desktop might be the way to go.


----------

